# Newer led technology !!! Facts not fiction



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

*A little background:*

*We are the biggest hydroponic/grow light supplier on ebay and we are huge on the internet. In fact, you might have seen us mentioned in any one of the dozens of grow discussions sites as being the best priced, best service, internet supplier out there. We also operate 2 busy retail stores, in Pennsylvania and Florida.*

*In the past we have sold LED UFO units made by others, (the same ones still being sold by everybody else out there). Some of our customers had decent results, others were mostly disappointed. We realized that the LED light was a big part of the future of indoor growing, and we decided it was about time that somebody produced one that actually worked. We enlisted the help of a PHD Botanist to get to the root of why the previous LED UFO lights were not working so well, and what could be done to improve them.*

*We discovered many things in the past 18 months in our engineering research:*

*1- Other LED UFOs provide the wrong spectrum for plant growth, the spectrums are close but not a match to those required for maximum photosynthesis.*
*2- Other LED UFOs were the same item, produced at the same Asian factory, just with different brand names.*
*3- The marketing for these units was vastly different depending on the seller, but most sellers stretched the truth (to say the least) when advertising the results and the spectrums produced.*
*4- The other LED UFOs use of the wrong spectrums of LED was no accident; it was a cost saving measure. Buying the correct spectrum LED is much more expensive than buying an off the shelf LED used for traffic signals.*


*Plant growth 101:*
*Plants grow by the process of photosynthesis. Chlorophyll is vital for photosynthesis, which allows plants to obtain energy from light. Plants only absorb certain light spectrums, mostly blue and red, while nearly all others are reflected or otherwise unused by the plant. Light spectrums are measured in nanometers or nm. Chlorophyll production is made up of two parts, A and B. Maximum chlorophyll A production occurs at 662nm (for red) and 430nm (for blue), while maximum chlorophyll B production occurs at 642nm (for red) and 453nm (for blue). These are the peak points at which chlorophyll production is maximized, even just a few nm above or below these points will significantly reduce production. Our PHD recommended that we find these exact spectrums to maximize plant growth.*

*This was the baseline we had to work with. We found out that the standard LED UFO units did not provide these special spectrums. There were however, some slick sellers of these units that promised that the special spectrums were used, but when we tested them in the lab, we found that they were just the standard red and blue LEDs. While these standard LEDs are much cheaper to produce, they simply do not produce the results that are possible.*


*The manufacturer of the standard LED UFO did not want to work with us. They had no interest in producing a special unit for us, as they just wanted to sell the same old thing, over and over, making a bunch of cash, but providing sub-standard results. They actually just wanted to produce the standard units cheaper, so they could sell more and make more money.*

*We decided to contract a specialty lighting manufacturer to produce our own LED UFO unit. After a long and expensive search we found an LED supplier for these specialty spectrums, which are not at all the industry standards. Over the last 18 months, we tested over 12 different combinations of LED manufacturers and spectrums to see what worked the best. With many failures and successes we had prototypes ready for testing. After many prototypes and testing samples, we have created the G3 LED UFO. This Generation3 unit blew away the other LED UFOs in our testing. We classify the G3 LED UFO as a 3-band unit since it uses 3 different LED modules, but it is actually more than this, as the third LED unit we include is a special LED unit which is a Wide Spectrum LED. 
*
*
*
*OTHER SELLERS ADD A CHEAP ORANGE LED AND CALL IT A TRI-BAND. ORANGE LIGHT IS NOT USED BY PLANTS FOR GROWTH AT ALL, Just by quick-buck sellers who don't actually grow anything or operate hydro shops like we do.........*
*OTHER SELLERS HAVE INTRODUCED A "4 BAND" LED LIGHT, TO BE HONEST, OUR LIGHT, WITH THE ADDITION OF OUR WIDE SPECTRUM LED COVERS ALL OF THE MISSING SPECTRUMS, NOT JUST ONE OR TWO.
*


*
*
*This produces an output range unmatched by all other units, providing light nourishment in nm spectrums that the others miss. We found that adding other orange spectrums did little to nothing for production. But, when we added the Wide Spectrum LED, plant growth was significantly increased.*

*G3 LED UFO INFO:*

* SAVE ENERGY, REDUCE HEAT, GIVE PLANTS THE LIGHT THEY LOVE AND NOTHING ELSE!*

*Why use our G3 LED UFO GROW LIGHT to grow plants?*

*Up to now the only popular choice for indoor growers has been Sodium (HPS) or Halide (MH) lights which both produce a very wide band of lighting. However less than 10% of a Sodium or Halide lamps output is actually used by the plant.*
*With the advent of LED lighting, we can custom tailor the output of the lamp to match exactly the band of light required for Chlorophyll production!*

*What does all this mean?*

*This means that almost 100% of the power input for our LED GROW LIGHT is used for plant production.*

*What are the other benefits?*

*Another great benefit of the G3 LED GROW LIGHT is the very small amount of heat produced. The LED GROW LIGHT operates completely cool to the touch and plants can actually grow right up to the fixture, try that with any Sodium or Halide lamp. *

*Here are some of the benefits of lower heat levels:*

*1) No HEAT SIGNATURE detectable by infrared cameras.*
*2) Less heat means lower grow room temperatures and lower humidity, making controlling the micro-environment of your grow room easier to maintain properly*
*3) No heat damage to plants like burnt out leaves that got too close to a traditional High Intensity Discharge (H.I.D.) bulb (like HPS or MH)*
*4) No high temperature lights to worry about. No hot light bulbs or cumbersome, heavy and hot ballast enslosures either.*

*The concept behind the G3 LED GROW LIGHT is simple  it uses highly efficient 1 watt LEDs, which are the very specialized exact spectrums required for photosynthesis. The 1 watt LED use wide angle directional bulbs for a wide area of coverage. The 1 watt LED is one of the most efficient light sources in the world (lumens per watt). By using only the spectrums required for plant growth, no light is wasted generating spectrums of light that do nothing for a plants growth  such as green light. Also the directional LEDs ensure 100% of the light is pointed downwards  they do not rely upon reflective materials to direct the light. 
The G3 LED GROW LIGHT can be used by itself for all cycles of plant growth (covers approximately 9-25 square feet or a 3'x3' to 5x5 area, same as a 400w HPS system). It can also be combined with fluorescent, H.I.D. (HPS,MH) lighting as well. It's perfect for indoor growers who want a low heat/high output system that uses very little electricity. L.E.D.'s are the future of grow lights available today!
* 
*G3 LED UFO GROW LIGHT Features:*

*-The G3 LED UFO GROW LIGHT does not require a ballast and simply plugs into any standard household outlet.*

*-The G3 LED UFO GROW LIGHT is manufactured using long life LED lights. These lights have a rated life of over 100,000 hours (there are 8,760 hours in a year).*

*-The power use of the G3 LED UFO GROW LIGHT is approximately 90 watts each.*

*-The G3 LEDs are nearly 100% efficient at plant growth!  This is 10 times the efficiency of a Sodium or Halide light! *


*
- Greatly reduced power consumption (uses only 90 watts!), over a years time, this will reduce power bills by hundreds of dollars when compared to a 400 watt HID system.*
*
- Less Heat Generated (very little heat, and what little heat it does generate is dissipated by the three built-in fans) Drastically reducing your cooling costs, saving even more money.*
*
- G3 Technology, with special full spectrum output.*
*
- Plugs into a standard household outlet*

 

*-Environmentally friendly, no hazardous components.*

*-Low weight, only 6 pounds.*

*-Low Profile: 10.5" diameter and 2.5" deep *

*-Uses only 90 watts but has the output equal to a 400 watt High Pressure Sodium System!*

*-3 Built-In Cooling Fans*

*-80,000 hour life expectancy *


*-The G3 LED GROW LIGHT comes with its own 6' Grounded Power Cord!*
*-The G3 LED GROW LIGHT is the most revolutionary plant lighting product since the invention of the High Intensity Discharge (H.I.D.) lamp and ballast. Consuming only 90 watts of power and producing virtually no heat, the G3 LED GROW LIGHT boasts light intensity and growth rates exceeding that of a 400W HPS.*


----------



## c.h.u.d. (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea.....and it is expensive


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

c.h.u.d. said:


> Yea.....and it is expensive


actually. its only $99.99 iwht 10.00 shipping.

look for a 400w HPS system for $110.00....


----------



## motoracer110 (Sep 16, 2010)

MH/HPS all the way..............FACT


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

THIS IS NOT AN LED BASHING PARTY. ITS NOT A DEBATE. IF YOU DONT WANT LED DONT POST PLEASE!!

thank you


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

Because of all the crap LED out there I though I would add a link to a real quality LED !!


----------



## angelsbandit (Sep 16, 2010)

"*THIS IS NOT AN LED BASHING PARTY. ITS NOT A DEBATE"*


No - its an advertisement


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Sep 16, 2010)

i bought one of those crappy ufo for a night light for my kids room works great, as for "advanced led technology " i got to raise the bs flag only cause i know alittle about led tech myself


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> actually. its only $99.99 iwht 10.00 shipping.
> 
> look for a 400w HPS system for $110.00....


 Yeah htg supply.119.00 or you can check inside sun probably cheaper there.I still dont see results to where you can compare a 400 watt hps to a 90 watt led.I definately dont see the yield comparison.


----------



## leftreartire (Sep 16, 2010)

what kind of coverage area do they have? and they replace 400w light so for you 1000w growers it would cost you quit a bit to replace everything. so by the time you do that how much are you really saving? if i were starting up it might be different but why give up the tried and true methoid?


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

angelsbandit said:


> "*THIS IS NOT AN LED BASHING PARTY. ITS NOT A DEBATE"*
> 
> 
> No - its an advertisement


ITS NOT. people have been asking me what I use for such great product and output so I posted a quality LED rpoduct that I use so people dont get ripped of by crappy stoplight LED. probably the same one bashers used and got shitty results!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> removed


Dude and nobody seen no pics of a half pound from a 90 watt led yet.So yeah i call bs all the way until its proven.Ive seen a 1/2 pound come from a 400 a pound from a 600.Ive seen a autoflower yield close to 2 ounces under a 600 when breakneck used 600 watts of led and only got 23 grams dried so if that is not an example what is?


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

leftreartire said:


> what kind of coverage does on light give? it is hard to change when what you are using works. mh and hps have been proven winners for years so it is hard to just give them up. if i was a new grower and didnt have all the equipement i have i might be tempted to go ufo. but oh so hard to give up tried and true


 
For sure. when I first started LED where not that good but over the last few years they have been able to tune them in and will continue to. and I understand the, if its not broke dont fix it but I dont like to pay for 400w if my plant only likes 50w of the spectrum.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

Once again this is not a debate. Go to a thread that is for debating !!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> Once again this is not a debate. Go to a thread that is for debating !!!I use a 2x2x5 tent with 1 of these and put out a Hp at a time depending on strain and method (sog...lst...top)!


If you dont have proof it is a debate.Stop promoting something without results and proof it makes it look like a deadend.
Ill believe a 90 watt can produce a 1/2 pound when i see it.Until then this is BS.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

I use a 2x2x5 tent with 1 of these and put out a Hp at a time depending on strain and method (sog...lst...top)


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

again. if you can put out half pound with a 400w hps and 90% is waisted. why can you not fathem getting a ahlf pound from 90w that is 100% absorbed. DUDE. leave this thread alone. THIS IS FOR PEOPLE WHO LIKE OR WANT TO TRY LED. GO AWAY !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> again. if you can put out half pound with a 400w hps and 90% is waisted. why can you not fathem getting a ahlf pound from 90w that is 100% absorbed. DUDE. leave this thread alone. THIS IS FOR PEOPLE WHO LIKE OR WANT TO TRY LED. GO AWAY !!!


 Do you have facts?BEcause this is fiction without proof.


----------



## delta9tetra (Sep 16, 2010)

I love LEDs, but I get mine from http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/. I have a 90 watt quad band. The 250 watt looks exciting. I'd like to get a couple dozen of those.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> removed


Yes i said i will leave the other thread alone but here you go posting another thread with no proof of a 90 watt led producing a 1/2 pound.
Again you start like a little kid and start ranting and raving cursing about.Why cant you be a man and show proof?


----------



## MrDank007 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am a new grower who has spent the last couple of months doing research. Very quickly I became tempted by these LEDs. Honestly, they sound like the future for growing. Once proven and economical, all of your arguements become no-brainers. 

You can jam one in a small cab with little heat, easy set-up and get the production of a big HID light which is not feasible in that small of a set up. Perfect for noobs like me.

HOWEVER...like these reluctant vets state in every one of these post I have read....the proof is in the pudding. Most of these "higher quality" set ups are very pricey. Yours seems reasonable. I've read the same regurgitated facts on every sales piece though. Show us the HP flowered, show us some pics, a vid, anything. I want to believe I really do, but it's still buyer beware at this point.

Please don't take these comments as dickish especially as I am no pro, but I've been around the block a few times. 
Sell us on it with some proof! I really wish you luck for all of our sakes.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

GO AWAY. TRY IT YOUR SELF AND PROVE IT TO YOURSELF. you are close minded. GO AWAY PLEASE !!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> GO AWAY. TRY IT YOUR SELF AND PROVE IT TO YOURSELF. you are close minded. GO AWAY PLEASE !!!!


 Im close minded because i ask for proof from someone that says he gets a half pound from a 90 watt led consistently?We see who are little kids on this forum.


----------



## goldenone (Sep 16, 2010)

I would try this for sure if there were proof of a documented grow. I would like to see this. Very interesting. You seem very defensive which is one reason I would not take the plunge without proof. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

MrDank007 said:


> I am a new grower who has spent the last couple of months doing research. Very quickly I became tempted by these LEDs. Honestly, they sound like the future for growing. Once proven and economical, all of your arguements become no-brainers.
> 
> You can jam one in a small cab with little heat, easy set-up and get the production of a big HID light which is not feasible in that small of a set up. Perfect for noobs like me.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input BUT THIS IS NOT A DEBATE THREAD. geeze. I am a vet. have been doing this since 95. love hps/mh but you are wasting SO MUCH MONEY with light your plant doesnt absorb. the link I gave is what I use to do what i said i have done. I HAVE NO REASON to lie. I am just tired of people who used a crappy LED and got crappy results and BASH. or people who are still using typewriters when you could use a computer.

like i said I get that MH/and HPS work great but TOO MUch HEAT AND TOO MUCH waist. if you dont have the money or OPEN mind to Try a computer great. stick to using the typewriter.

Use the one I linked to for a reason.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

goldenone said:


> I would try this for sure if there were proof of a documented grow. I would like to see this. Very interesting. You seem very defensive which is one reason I would not take the plunge without proof. Just my 2 cents.


Im defensive because this wyteberry guys goes on EVERy LED thread and bashes and hates. i want him to leave LED users ALONE!!!


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

I too think that LED can grow dank buds, I have seen personal grows in the flesh with very decent colas but to say a 90W ufo however well dialled in including your growing style can match a 400W HID really does require some show and tell. I am defenitly a potential LED fan and have been considering purchasing 6 300W units to replace my current lights so would never want to consider a 90W but you will have to show potential ufo buyers the goods mate.


----------



## goldenone (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> Im defensive because this wyteberry guys goes on EVERy LED thread and bashes and hates. i want him to leave LED users ALONE!!!


Hey you think you could do a grow journal? That would be awesome! I would love to be able to use these for a small grow space.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> Im defensive because this wyteberry guys goes on EVERy LED thread and bashes and hates. i want him to leave LED users ALONE!!!


I dont bash.You call asking for proof bashing???DAmn you need a dictionary so called vet?Its been proven what mh/hps can do its yet to be proven what led can do so i dont know what you mean by bashing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

MrDank007 said:


> I am a new grower who has spent the last couple of months doing research. Very quickly I became tempted by these LEDs. Honestly, they sound like the future for growing. Once proven and economical, all of your arguements become no-brainers.
> 
> You can jam one in a small cab with little heat, easy set-up and get the production of a big HID light which is not feasible in that small of a set up. Perfect for noobs like me.
> 
> ...





goldenone said:


> I would try this for sure if there were proof of a documented grow. I would like to see this. Very interesting. You seem very defensive which is one reason I would not take the plunge without proof. Just my 2 cents.





newworldicon said:


> I too think that LED can grow dank buds, I have seen personal grows in the flesh with very decent colas but to say a 90W ufo however well dialled in including your growing style can match a 400W HID really does require some show and tell. I am defenitly a potential LED fan and have been considering purchasing 6 300W units to replace my current lights so would never want to consider a 90W but you will have to show potential ufo buyers the goods mate.


Thank you all.All i want to see is proof.Why promote something with no proof.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe he has forgotten it's called marketing?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> Maybe he has forgotten it's called marketing?


Thats why i said he needs a dictionary.Thanks for noticing.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a bit surprising considering he says they are the biggest sellers of LED? You would think their marketing strategy would have been bullet proof by now, but hey I'm not knocking, I want to see those fat buds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> It's a bit surprising considering he says they are the biggest sellers of LED? You would think their marketing strategy would have been bullet proof by now, but hey I'm not knocking, I want to see those fat buds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Notice once i called him out on showing the buds they produce he does not say nothing about the fact no more.Also he has a current grow right now that is nowhere next to a half pound.


----------



## leftreartire (Sep 16, 2010)

you dont want to use 400w when your plant only needs 50 then go get cfl's. i still would like to know what kind of area a 90w led will cover. is it one light per plant or 2 plants or is it area of scrog. so tell me please. and a half pound for a ufo. how many of them?


----------



## leftreartire (Sep 16, 2010)

MrDank007 said:


> I am a new grower who has spent the last couple of months doing research. Very quickly I became tempted by these LEDs. Honestly, they sound like the future for growing. Once proven and economical, all of your arguements become no-brainers.
> 
> You can jam one in a small cab with little heat, easy set-up and get the production of a big HID light which is not feasible in that small of a set up. Perfect for noobs like me.
> 
> ...


the problem lies with the lies. i mean i can grow everything under 400w and then place a ufo in the area snap a picture and tell you did this a candle lite i guess one of these days we have to know someone we trust and see for ourselves in person that leds are worth the risk of loot they cost


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

leftreartire said:


> the problem lies with the lies. i mean i can grow everything under 400w and then place a ufo in the area snap a picture and tell you did this a candle lite i guess one of these days we have to know someone we trust and see for ourselves in person that leds are worth the risk of loot they cost


 Thank you for your input.+ rep.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

Well all I can say is I really want LED's to work but going onto HG's website I read the same hype and keywords I read on every LED website including the dodgy ones. There are no real specific specs plus his nm choices are not as dialled in as they could be. Marijuana chlorophyl A peaks at 439nm and 642nm....chlorophyl B peaks at 453nm and 663nm. 

440460640660....my numbers for this weeks lottery...lol.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

leftreartire said:


> you dont want to use 400w when your plant only needs 50 then go get cfl's. i still would like to know what kind of area a 90w led will cover. is it one light per plant or 2 plants or is it area of scrog. so tell me please. and a half pound for a ufo. how many of them?


A ufo does not throw that effective a spread of light, My personal opinion is that a bigger 126W or something would be better plus lens angle is important too for penetration, this has always been a key issue to actually realise the potential of LED. HG ufo does not make this clear in his websites marketing material.


----------



## extremist2sk (Sep 16, 2010)

you guys need to chill out havent you read what he says? All the other LED's are fake and not the right spectrum!! thats like putting a cfl under a 400watt hood and saying its a 400watt HPS. We need to test out this new product and see whats up and stop bashing


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

extremist2sk said:


> you guys need to chill out havent you read what he says? All the other LED's are fake and not the right spectrum!! thats like putting a cfl under a 400watt hood and saying its a 400watt HPS. We need to test out this new product and see whats up and stop bashing


For the record I am chilled out and do want LED to work but my 5 months of +/-6 hours a day research means that I know his lights could be more detailed in their spec, they aren't and frankly what I know now is that because of all the negative hype and "bashing" as you call it that I have witnessed on many a forum....it is even more important than ever now for LED manufacturers/wholesalers/retailers start delivering on the hype/promise. 

Some are and some aren't. I want LED to work more than most, I see how fantastic a growing tool it could possibly be but too many people are selling equipment that are just nowhere near what they claim, are his???? I don't know..he won't show me or anyone else for that matter it seems.

PS. Dig the avatar lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

extremist2sk said:


> you guys need to chill out havent you read what he says? All the other LED's are fake and not the right spectrum!! thats like putting a cfl under a 400watt hood and saying its a 400watt HPS. We need to test out this new product and see whats up and stop bashing


So you call bashing asking for proof?Thats all i want proof.
If a 90 watt can produce a half pound with ease ill go buy 2-3 of them.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Sep 16, 2010)

extremist2sk said:


> you guys need to chill out havent you read what he says? All the other LED's are fake and not the right spectrum!! thats like putting a cfl under a 400watt hood and saying its a 400watt HPS. We need to test out this new product and see whats up and stop bashing


 o.k then,go buy one,come back in 4 months and tell us what you think.


----------



## leftreartire (Sep 16, 2010)

i too hope leds work out becuase they would be great for us who keep reef tanks and need mh to get the corals to grow witch is so much heat and evaperation of our water we need to run chillers and such to keep the tanks we want. so to have leds actually work would be great


----------



## tybudz (Sep 16, 2010)

extremist2sk said:


> you guys need to chill out havent you read what he says? All the other LED's are fake and not the right spectrum!! thats like putting a cfl under a 400watt hood and saying its a 400watt HPS. We need to test out this new product and see whats up and stop bashing


thank you brother. and I have things to take care of like a business, and family. sorry i cannot sit here and \defend myself ALL DAY.


and again. I would be getting paid if i were marketing. and im not. the only reason I posted this thread is SERVERAL people wnted to know what Product I Use to get the results I get. Sorry i dont take A lot of pics of my past grows. and i dont really keep any pics around. im sure most could agree why. Now.

I would not use a 50w cfl because.. look at what i said

" you using 400w hps/Mh 90% of your energy is wasted as it is not energy in the needed nm. for your plant is really only using tops 50w or your Bulb.

now my 90w that link I have tested and Is in the right nm for bith cloriphyl a and b. now my 90w is matching EXACTLY what the plant needs so is using 100% or 90 watts of energy and is why i can put out 1 half pound sog or lst using the 1 90w I linked to.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tybudz said:


> thank you brother. and I have things to take care of like a business, and family. sorry i cannot sit here and \defend myself ALL DAY.
> 
> 
> and again. I would be getting paid if i were marketing. and im not. the only reason I posted this thread is SERVERAL people wnted to know what Product I Use to get the results I get. Sorry i dont take A lot of pics of my past grows. and i dont really keep any pics around. im sure most could agree why. Now.
> ...


well that atrain will not produce no half pound thats for sure.I highly doubt the penetration will get to lower buds from a 90 watt ledd so like i said before and ill say again you are not getting no half pound with a 90 watt led.

Stealthy who showed pics in another led thread uses 2 90 watt leds and a 150 watt cfl and gets only 7 oz so how will your 1 90 watt led beat his 2 and cfl???
I call bullshit.You would have to be a fool to market something and not get paid for it.


----------



## junosurf125 (Sep 16, 2010)

whoa whoa whoa so you actually use this?! i have been looking for a good LED for some time.

im just trying to understand.. basically because the spectrum meets the plants growing needs more efficiently you dont require as much wattage?

does this mean plants grow faster under LED? and how is the light penetration because a 5'x5' growing space is exactly what i need right now

i had read that LED's are the best thing you can veg with, and quite frankly thats all i need it for.

if this things really only $100 im about to put down my order right now!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by wyteberrywidow 
I was talking about the 2-300 watt leds.do you think it yields more than a 1000 watt hps or 600 hps?
But if you are using a 600 hps already then nevermind.
Oh, haha, yeah it definitely will not yield the same as the HPS.


Thanks for stopping by man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

That is from someone who is using 2-300 watt led panels.Way more than your 1-90 watt ufo led.
So again i call bs on your talk about the leds.


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Sep 17, 2010)

Besides.. aren't we all waiting for cheaper sulpher plasma lights anyway? : 0


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

volcanoOFhistory said:


> Besides.. aren't we all waiting for cheaper sulpher plasma lights anyway? : 0


They are still working on the spectrum and light intensity on induction lights as far as I know. This is from manufacturers in China who make them. So if a sales director is telling me this then even they know it's not there quite yet. But they do look awesome mate and huge too.

http://mland.en.alibaba.com/product/333698136-209414577/400W_induction_grow_light.html?tracelog=cgsotherproduct2#productDetailpageLocation


----------



## MrDank007 (Sep 17, 2010)

Again, I wasn't trying to be dickish (is that a word?) or even debate. I want to be on your side and I really want these things to work as stated. I am rooting for the technology and preferrably to be mainstream quickly. That would really help me out. You've stated yourself other models were crappy, so there is a pervasive jaded opinion to overcome...just the way it is and to be expected. This is not unusual with new tech...I think the question a lot of us have is do I take the plunge or wait for mass consensus? Personally, I am looking for something to get me to that tipping point.

So how can we bridge the gap of disbelief? I was hoping you could do that or point me in that direction. I see this on HTGs site..18 months new research. Is there way we can see the difference between this model, a knock off LED and HID? I'm not looking to argue or bash...I would like to be converted, but you have to realize it's not just a monetary investment...it's a huge time investment and and emotional one (err). I just don't want to be dissapointed after a couple of months.

Obviously, a hydro store is going to run into legal problems posting those pics, so it is tasked to the LED users to post as many good journals as possible on this site.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

He has no proof just false claims.
He has a current grow and my guess he is using the 90 watt led and still wont post pics of setup or the whole plant just up close bud shots.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> well that atrain will not produce no half pound thats for sure.I highly doubt the penetration will get to lower buds from a 90 watt ledd so like i said before and ill say again you are not getting no half pound with a 90 watt led.
> 
> Stealthy who showed pics in another led thread uses 2 90 watt leds and a 150 watt cfl and gets only 7 oz so how will your 1 90 watt led beat his 2 and cfl???
> I call bullshit.You would have to be a fool to market something and not get paid for it.


ONCE AGAIN. they are not using the correct spectrum LED. PLEASE READ MY FIRST POST BEFORE YOU COMPARE TO OTHER PEOPLES weak led grows.

and yes I do Actually use the one I linked to. Mr wyteberry... dude. I dont care if you think im bullshit. UNTILL you actually use the product I am GO AWAY !!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> ONCE AGAIN. they are not using the correct spectrum LED. PLEASE READ MY FIRST POST BEFORE YOU COMPARE TO OTHER PEOPLES weak led grows.
> 
> and yes I do Actually use the one I linked to. Mr wyteberry... dude. I dont care if you think im bullshit. UNTILL you actually use the product I am GO AWAY !!!!!!


 Show proof of your allegations and i will be more than happy to go away until then stop promoting your led lights like they are the best in the world.
I never saw someone say all the shit you do and do not show proof.Whats so hard about taking a pic of your plan,setup and harvest?
Unless it is not true like i said.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> did you ever stop to think that I DONT GIVE A FUCK to prove to some jackass online what I can do. If you are a hommie you know what I do. you have seen for years my output with HID. and what I have now done with LED.
> 
> dude. wyteberry. If you had a brain you would spend more time improving your grow then Online bashing new tech!!!
> 
> ...


That you cannot get a half pound from it and i could get a half pound from the 400. 4 plants 90 grams each.I have proof and its all good do you???
No you do not so the 50 watts of hps my plant is using is way worth it compared to a guy claiming he gets a 1/2 pound from a 90 watt led and no proof.That is so hard to fathem..
You call it a waste i call it productive with results and proof to back it up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> did you ever stop to think that I DONT GIVE A FUCK to prove to some jackass online what I can do. If you are a hommie you know what I do. you have seen for years my output with HID. and what I have now done with LED.
> 
> dude. wyteberry. If you had a brain you would spend more time improving your grow then Online bashing new tech!!!
> 
> ...


Also i have not seen no work from you you just joined this year last month so how did i see your work for years again false claims get you nowhere but a deadend...


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Also i have not seen no work from you you just joined this year last month so how did i see your work for years again false claims get you nowhere but a deadend...


If you read what I said I said HOMMIES. your not a HOMMIE. why would I post pictures ALL over the internet. you So dumb dude. GO AWAY !!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> dude. you are so fucking close minded. I bet when you where a little kid you never got any of the new toys. I bet you had to wait untill the next year. I bet when Nintendo came out you where still playing board games for a couple years. DUDE. if you dont wanna grow using LED thats fine. IM NOT TRYING TO CONVINCE anyone. people asked me what I use. i posted it. LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE YOU PIECE Of SHIT !!!!!


Sorry when i was a kid my father and mother made the best for me and my siblings.I had every game system out just like i do now.So that is a fail..
Again i am open minded just want some proof.
Again all the name calling makes you look like a little kid and you look more and more like a ass.So who is the real piece of shit.The guy with no proof and false claims or the guy with proof proving a point???As many of the people in this thread stated already where is the proof?
If you dont like what i have to say stop posting your bull shit with no proof to back it up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> If you read what I said I said HOMMIES. your not a HOMMIE. why would I post pictures ALL over the internet. you So dumb dude. GO AWAY !!!!!!


Im quite sure you dont know what hommies is?The correct word is homey for one guy.I post pics on the net and what is your point?
Everybody does and my face is not in it so it would be hard to prove it was me.
Keep up with the name calling you will get banned soon.


----------



## MrDank007 (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, okay. This is going nowhere.
Who out there has some pics of a finished grow with this thing?


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> dude. you are so fucking close minded. I bet when you where a little kid you never got any of the new toys. I bet you had to wait untill the next year. I bet when Nintendo came out you where still playing board games for a couple years. DUDE. if you dont wanna grow using LED thats fine. IM NOT TRYING TO CONVINCE anyone. people asked me what I use. i posted it. LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE YOU PIECE Of SHIT !!!!!


Sorry tybudz but you are contradicting yourself, you are trying to convince people towards these led's you are using, thats why you posted this thread. i understand you feel frustrated with WBW and therefore are starting to make no sense.

AND IF YOU DONT STOP USING SUCH FOUL LANGUAGE I WILL REPORT YOU TO A MOD. CALM DOWN AND BE FOCUSED ON WHAT YOU ORIGINALLY INTENDED THIS THREAD TO BE. PEOPLE ARE LOOKING TO YOU FOR OPINION, VERIFICATION AND POSSIBLY FOLLOWING IN YOUR FOOTSTEPS!!!

Now can you tell me more about the grows you are doing, do you do any LST or do you just let them go straight up, whats the technique so we can possibly learn something new. Details would be nice.

PS. When you said that you did not want to post pics for possibly legal reasons, I can only assume and am happy to hear your reasons, it still seems contradictory considering you have the Atrain in 6 weeks flower pic on your profile. Of course people will be wondering.

I aint against you, I'm gagging to see these results, I've said already I am soooo keen to use effective LED's myself.

Peace.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

MrDank007 said:


> Okay, okay. This is going nowhere.
> Who out there has some pics of a finished grow with this thing?


Tybudz does LOL.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

MrDank007 said:


> Okay, okay. This is going nowhere.
> Who out there has some pics of a finished grow with this thing?


 No one has yielded a hlaf pound with this light he claims.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> Sorry tybudz but you are contradicting yourself, you are trying to convince people towards these led's you are using, thats why you posted this thread. i understand you feel frustrated with WBW and therefore are starting to make no sense.
> 
> AND IF YOU DONT STOP USING SUCH FOUL LANGUAGE I WILL REPORT YOU TO A MOD. CALM DOWN AND BE FOCUSED ON WHAT YOU ORIGINALLY INTENDED THIS THREAD TO BE. PEOPLE ARE LOOKING TO YOU FOR OPINION, VERIFICATION AND POSSIBLY FOLLOWING IN YOUR FOOTSTEPS!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you because this guy does not know common sense.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No one has yielded a hlaf pound with this light he claims.


LMFAO wbw you are evil, give him some space and he might give us something to look at..........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> LMFAO wbw you are evil, give him some space and he might give us something to look at..........


I should be a lawyer.I can tell a lie and wont stop till the truth is out.Some people just cant handle the truth..LMao


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm going to start a thread expressing how insulted I feel that RIU thinks only now I am able to roll a joint.....LMAO. 

WHAAUT A FUCKGGGING LIBBEERRTTTYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

I am frustrated with WBW because he FOLLOWS to every LED thread and TALKS CRAP. HE HAS NEVER USED ONE !! ALL he does is bash bash bash.

newworld.. I have done many techniques since my LED adventure. My best results are with a LST. my last grow.. NO PICTURES.. i did 2 a-train. lst and got 107 grams of 1 and 120 of the other. using only 1 90w that I linked to for veg and budding .this is in a 2x2x5.. the picture I have is one of my girls from my current from 2 weeks agao. the reason I posted that pictrure was a friend had a really nice camera and took some for me. i am not in that photo Fingerprint!!!. she will get a little 6oz per plant. did not lst. topped it twice. only 1 plant per light per 2x2x5. thought doing a giant i might get more then half pound. not so. i think the LST is what allows me to get what I have with the pst 3 grows.. I did my 1 light 2 plant set up for 3 grows and 2 were over a half pound with lst. and the first time was about 6 ounces, same stain the entire time. I LOVE A-TRAIN 

I am not trying to convince anyone AGAIN. people Emailed me and asked what i used on the A-train so I did a thread for them. not a thread to debate if you like them or not. not to debate if they work. people wanted to know a good LED that i was using. if you dont want to use it fine. Im not trying to advertise or convince !!! I dont care if anyone trys it.


----------



## kev.au (Sep 17, 2010)

Instead of posting insults like a child would, how about posting PROOF!. wyteberrywidow, like the rest of us, don't buy into this pure marketing BS. 
Shock us with pictures of your set up and buds produced with this "Newer Led Tech" or, put simply, stfu.


----------



## MrDank007 (Sep 17, 2010)

There has to be a good review of this thing, whether it be positive or negative. I've looked and it's confusing. 
Anyone have any sources? Whether a half pound is achievable is irrelevant due to too many inconsistent variables, so the question is...is it worth it overall. Most of what I have read states it's fine for veg, but flowering is where you can get into trouble. 

I could care less about the negative discourse...let's get to the bottom of this or revisit when we have the data.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

kev.au said:


> Instead of posting insults like a child would, how about posting PROOF!. wyteberrywidow, like the rest of us, don't buy into this pure marketing BS.
> Shock us with pictures of your set up and buds produced with this "Newer Led Tech" or, put simply, stfu.


 Thank you that is all i asked for.
@tybuds how do you call me bashing when i just want to see proof.In no way am i saying the leds are a piece of shit no way.I just want proof.Something you have yet to prove


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> I am frustrated with WBW because he FOLLOWS to every LED thread and TALKS CRAP. HE HAS NEVER USED ONE !! ALL he does is bash bash bash.
> 
> newworld.. I have done many techniques since my LED adventure. My best results are with a LST. my last grow.. NO PICTURES.. i did 2 a-train. lst and got 107 grams of 1 and 120 of the other. using only 1 90w that I linked to for veg and budding .this is in a 2x2x5.. the picture I have is one of my girls from my current from 2 weeks agao. the reason I posted that pictrure was a friend had a really nice camera and took some for me. i am not in that photo Fingerprint!!!. she will get a little 6oz per plant. did not lst. topped it twice. only 1 plant per light per 2x2x5. thought doing a giant i might get more then half pound. not so. i think the LST is what allows me to get what I have with the pst 3 grows.. I did my 1 light 2 plant set up for 3 grows and 2 were over a half pound with lst. and the first time was about 6 ounces, same stain the entire time. I LOVE A-TRAIN
> 
> I am not trying to convince anyone AGAIN. people Emailed me and asked what i used on the A-train so I did a thread for them. not a thread to debate if you like them or not. not to debate if they work. people wanted to know a good LED that i was using. if you dont want to use it fine. Im not trying to advertise or convince !!! I dont care if anyone trys it.


 You seem frustrated with yourself..
That is hard to believe without a scale and harvest pics for proof.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Newer led technology !!! Facts not fiction
That looks more like a statement not a question.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

Im not going anywhere. and wbw. for real how old are you. maybe in your mid 20s. you are being a pstering kid. grow up and move on dude. leave me alone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> Im not going anywhere. and wbw. for real how old are you. maybe in your mid 20s. you are being a pstering kid. grow up and move on dude. leave me alone.


I will if you can show proof or stop making allegations without proof.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Newer led technology !!! Facts not fiction
> That looks more like a statement not a question.


your right. A statement. I didnt ask anything. i didnt ask for your input. i didnt ask if people like.I didnt ask if HID was better I didnt ask anything. because people asked me a question. and I answered with a statement !


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

dude. I still have yet seen a good crop from you wbw !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> Im not going anywhere. and wbw. for real how old are you. maybe in your mid 20s. you are being a pstering kid. grow up and move on dude. leave me alone.


Here is some proof from a grower on led lights.
I constructed this slide show video of a legal, physician recommended and state registered grow in an attempt to provide a specific community of people an idea of what LED lighting can achieve when growing cannabis. This is for comparative purposes. Lights used in this grow are 2x 180w Illuminator Jumbo UFOs (360w total) manufactured by ProSource Worldwide Inc. My personal experience started out using fluorescent lighting and within 2 grows i converted my lighting to a combination of 400w  1000w MH and HPS, respectively. As you can see in this video, I am pleasantly surprise to how well LEDs perform. However, I am in no way suggesting any person should convert to LED lighting. They are in fact inferior to HID lighting as they produce lighter, smaller buds and plants but they are at the same time Superior to Fluorescent lighting as they produce better results than I have ever seen with a rough comparison in wattage. These lights provide less electricity used and a lot less heat created for those with power consumption / heat issues to worry about, Compact design, Better for the veg cycle (more branches), No noise, Plugs into normal wall outlet (no ballast required). However, some cons are PRICE! (0 each Come on.), Less yield at harvest, Not a good choice for the flowering cycle (smaller lighter buds), Untrue comparisons to HIDs in the advertisements and literature. The claim is that one 180w UFO (used in this grow) will replace the 400w HID. But in this case, TWO


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a Glow Panel 45. I tried it for a while as a primary light. It was OK and all, I did veg a plant with it... but it seemed a bit lacking. I now use it as side lighting with a 125 watt CFL as primary. When I close the flowering cabinet up for the night, I move it to the veg area for supplemental light. I am not complaining about it is a side light. I am not so sure about the 280 watt equivalence. 

Not to be derogatory, or bigoted ... but I characterize the Glow 45 as being "Kinda Gay". Some LED's are more flamboyant or "gayer" than others. MINE is "Log Cabin Republican Gay". Obviously I would be more than pleased, and happy if it were more flamboyant and hard core like "Rob Halford... Hell Bent For Leather", Drag Queens, Liberace, Freddy Mercury, Elton John, Pride Parade etc. *But its not*. Its a barely noticable, very mild and conservative "Log Cabin" grow light. YMMV, and your LED might be more flamboyant. If I could afford an LED of "Pride Parade" proportions... I would be more than happy to use it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&sqi=2&ved=0CCkQFjAC&url=http://strainguide.org/2010/07/07/led-marijuana-grow/&ei=yamTTK-DO4m-sQOttYXACg&usg=AFQjCNHFJHWfaRO62AZyN_h7VVK6pUzF_Q
Link to the page it came from


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> dude. I still have yet seen a good crop from you wbw !!!


 My avatar was well over 80 grams.I have a pics in my journal with 2 plants well over 90 grams.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Here is some proof from a grower on led lights.
> I constructed this slide show video of a legal, physician recommended and state registered grow in an attempt to provide a specific community of people an idea of what LED lighting can achieve when growing cannabis. This is for comparative purposes. Lights used in this grow are 2x 180w Illuminator Jumbo UFO&#8217;s (360w total) manufactured by ProSource Worldwide Inc. My personal experience started out using fluorescent lighting and within 2 grows i converted my lighting to a combination of 400w &#8211; 1000w MH and HPS, respectively. As you can see in this video, I am pleasantly surprise to how well LED&#8217;s perform. However, I am in no way suggesting any person should convert to LED lighting. They are in fact inferior to HID lighting as they produce lighter, smaller buds and plants but they are at the same time Superior to Fluorescent lighting as they produce better results than I have ever seen with a rough comparison in wattage. These lights provide less electricity used and a lot less heat created for those with power consumption / heat issues to worry about, Compact design, Better for the veg cycle (more branches), No noise, Plugs into normal wall outlet (no ballast required). However, some con&#8217;s are PRICE! (0 each&#8230; Come on.), Less yield at harvest, Not a good choice for the flowering cycle (smaller lighter buds), Untrue comparisons to HIDs in the advertisements and literature. The claim is that one 180w UFO (used in this grow) will replace the 400w HID. But in this case, TWO &#8230;


what technology was used?? and again THIS IS NOT YOU WBW. I bet the lights are not the correct spectrum. like i said. I have ordered plenty of LED that SAID they where a spectrum and when tested they where not. THE LED that I linked to is A LOT Different then the UFo led crapp used in this grow. nice try !!!


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My avatar was well over 80 grams.I have a pics in my journal with 2 plants well over 90 grams.


are you kiddig. OMG you got 80 grams of 1 plant my god. you are such a great grower ROTGLMFAO


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

MINE is "Log Cabin Republican Gay"........you crack me up dude, thank god its friday!!!

Anyway those 12x 12 little panels are defenitley gay. I have one and can honestly say they are now sex lighting in the bedroom!!!!!!

I can see how a good quality UFO can work on small grows but I am more interested in bigger LED grow panels, 300W and 600W or even 700/1200W babies. These people must be selling them and so there has to be some proof out there somewhere?????

RIGHT???????


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> what technology was used?? and again THIS IS NOT YOU WBW. I bet the lights are not the correct spectrum. like i said. I have ordered plenty of LED that SAID they where a spectrum and when tested they where not. THE LED that I linked to is A LOT Different then the UFo led crapp used in this grow. nice try !!!


I happen to know just a tiny bit about LED and light spectrum etc. so can you tell me what your spectrum is please Ty, I looked on the website but I dont think it tells me?

Thanks


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> MINE is "Log Cabin Republican Gay"........you crack me up dude, thank god its friday!!!
> 
> Anyway those 12x 12 little panels are defenitley gay. I have one and can honestly say they are now sex lighting in the bedroom!!!!!!
> 
> ...


thats next. thinking about making my own to guaruntee that the specs are accurate !!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> are you kiddig. OMG you got 80 grams of 1 plant my god. you are such a great grower ROTGLMFAO


Yeah 80 grams off 1 with 4 in there so do the math 80x4=320 grams.
2 haze plants that took 12-13 weeks of flower 90x2=180 grams and that was all done with my 400 watt.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> I happen to know just a tiny bit about LED and light spectrum etc. so can you tell me what your spectrum is please Ty, I looked on the website but I dont think it tells me?
> 
> Thanks


read the first post of this Thread. !!


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah 80 grams off 1 with 4 in there so do the math 80x4=320 grams.
> 2 haze plants that took 12-13 weeks of flower 90x2=180 grams and that was all done with my 400 watt.


 
ROTGLMFAO !!!!! wow.. lol...


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

and you think that is alot for 400w??? so what you got a gram a watt??


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

thats not very impressive. I used to average about 2.5 grams per watt using HID.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> thats next. thinking about making my own to guaruntee that the specs are accurate !!


Way ahead of there mate, I am in talks as we speak with the biggest Chinese producer of LED. Same factory as your UFO. In fact I'll ask Owen about your spec as he made them. That way I'll know for sure.

Thanks Ty...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> and you think that is alot for 400w??? so what you got a gram a watt??


It is more than what your 90 watt led can produce.
Do you want to start from seed or clone and have a grow off pics every week?
I will put off my plans my breeding plans to make you look like a ass.
My 400 hps up against your 90 watt led 400 watt equivalent.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> thats not very impressive. I used to average about 2.5 grams per watt using HID.


Omg you did all this stuff but yet you ask the dumbest questions and no proof to back it up.
You are like a dog that is all bark no bite.LMao


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> thats not very impressive. I used to average about 2.5 grams per watt using HID.


SORRY MATE, This is genuinely utter shit, I have been growing weed on and off for 20 years now and have never ever seen anyone regardless of skill/experience factor yield 2.5 grams off of HID.

This is unheard of to me.

I got to say you are starting to piss me off, I wan to believe you but the shit that falls from your mouth is crazy. 

Shall I show you by quoting your words in this thread where you have contradicted yourself????

90+120=210 grams....that is not a pound....dont push me!!!!!! 

Focus and tell the truth sonny!!!!!!


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> SORRY MATE, This is genuinely utter shit, I have been growing weed on and off for 20 years now and have never ever seen anyone regardless of skill/experience factor yield 2.5 grams off of HID.
> 
> This is unheard of to me.
> 
> ...


To be clear....2.5grams per watt of HID


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> SORRY MATE, This is genuinely utter shit, I have been growing weed on and off for 20 years now and have never ever seen anyone regardless of skill/experience factor yield 2.5 grams off of HID.
> 
> This is unheard of to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for catching him in his lies.Ill give you more rep when i can.We should start our own lawyer firm.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> SORRY MATE, This is genuinely utter shit, I have been growing weed on and off for 20 years now and have never ever seen anyone regardless of skill/experience factor yield 2.5 grams off of HID.
> 
> This is unheard of to me.
> 
> ...


90+120=210 grams....that is not a pound....dont push me!!!!!! what are you quoteing here. I never said that 210 grams was a pound brother


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> no... actually I uselly just bite but since on the interent can only have a bark. I see no need to post ALL over the internet ! no need to do a growoff with you mr wbw.!! the STUPID questions are not stupid. for a newb out there the info can be very valueble. if you could find that info I would not have to responde to help newb growers. again> i have done things with marijuana growing you can only dream of buddy. go away already !!!


 Im sorry but it seems like you are the newb.You got pics up already so what is the difference?
Its funny how you talk all that shit but when called on it you run in the doghouse looking for a way out.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 17, 2010)

tybudz said:


> thats next. thinking about making my own to guaruntee that the specs are accurate !!


Here is a source I found. Iff'en I were to attempt making one myself, I would probably get the Bulbs from here >>>> http://www.kingbrightusa.com/newsCoolRadianceSMDLED.asp?gclid=CJHl58aLj6QCFcW77Qod4kIqGw <<<<<


----------



## tybudz (Sep 17, 2010)

SO NO ONE HAS EVER GOTTEN 2 POUNDS FROM a 400w on here. and I have been growing for about as long brother.


----------



## angelsbandit (Sep 17, 2010)

tybud,

You need to stop typing and read what you have already posted - you seem confused.

*"I never claimed I have proof or pictures. ONCE AGAIN you are a fucktard. NO ONE IS LISTENING"*
You post the above statement saying you never claimed to have proof, but..................
You start this thread with this:
*"Newer led technology !!! Facts not fiction"*

How can you proclaime something to be fact when you have no proof ?
You are embarasing yourself - please just drop it.

*"thats not very impressive. I used to average about 2.5 grams per watt using HID."*
So you got 1000 grams or 35.27 ounces or 2.20 pounds from a 400 HID ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

isn't this spam?


----------



## angelsbandit (Sep 17, 2010)

I think so.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

angelsbandit said:


> tybud,
> 
> You need to stop typing and read what you have already posted - you seem confused.
> 
> ...


This guy is clearly a liar caught in his tracks.I call him a newb.He pretends to ask questions for someone else when in fact he is asking for himself.
I call him out to do a grow off his 90 watt led and my 400 hps. he says no.But yet he has a thread that is titled"a-train 2weeks left lots of pics to come"


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

newworld.. I have done many techniques since my LED adventure. My best results are with a LST. my last grow.. NO PICTURES.. i did 2 a-train. lst and got 107 grams of 1 and 120 of the other. using only 1 90w that I linked to for veg and budding .this is in a 2x2x5.. the picture I have is one of my girls from my current from 2 weeks agao. the reason I posted that pictrure was a friend had a really nice camera and took some for me. i am not in that photo Fingerprint!!!. she will get a little 6oz per plant. did not lst. topped it twice. only 1 plant per light per 2x2x5. thought doing a giant i might get more then half pound. not so. i think the LST is what allows me to get what I have with the pst 3 grows.. I did my 1 light 2 plant set up for 3 grows and 2 were over a half pound with lst. and the first time was about 6 ounces, same stain the entire time. I LOVE A-TRAIN 


This is where you told me what you were getting in your grows.....I refer to the above quote by you Ty.....

You got 107 and then 120 off 2 A-Train plants with 1 90W ufo. That is 227grams which is 227 grams = 0.500449335 pounds
More about calculator.


That is half a pound, not a pound that you have referred to countless times.

I see this very clearly now, you have started a thread and misquoted your self and am now too stuck up again st the wall nursing your pride because of WBW. 

Ty you did well mate and I wish you well in further grows.


----------



## herbavor (Sep 17, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> Here is a source I found. Iff'en I were to attempt making one myself, I would probably get the Bulbs from here >>>> http://www.kingbrightusa.com/newsCoolRadianceSMDLED.asp?gclid=CJHl58aLj6QCFcW77Qod4kIqGw <<<<<


im would too.. bought a 120.. i am sus on the specs tho.. looks a littlle topo orangy to me..found any decent how to guides?? 
id love to make one without having to drill 300/400 holes for the led's..


----------



## dadio161 (Sep 18, 2010)

so , this is just an advertisement to sell your shit .


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 18, 2010)

I got 4.5 grams per watt off of a flash light. I dont have any pictures but I did and thats fact not fiction.


----------



## Immortal One (Sep 18, 2010)

tybud, please go away. Take your stupid with you when you leave.

No one is gonna buy your useless LED shit.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Sep 18, 2010)

tybudz said:


> actually. its only $99.99 iwht 10.00 shipping.
> 
> look for a 400w HPS system for $110.00....


haha! Lets see some side by side grows; only then can you attempt to say that theyre equal. This statement here just proves that your LED is shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

AKRevo47 said:


> haha! Lets see some side by side grows; only then can you attempt to say that theyre equal. This statement here just proves that your LED is shit


 I think everyone caught him in a lie and he is such a pro...Lmao


----------



## Serapis (Sep 18, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i bought one of those crappy ufo for a night light for my kids room works great, as for "advanced led technology " i got to raise the bs flag only cause i know alittle about led tech myself


Then please share that vast knowledge with us. And before you dish out the BS, keep in mind, a lot of us ARE using LED lights to grow weed.


----------



## Serapis (Sep 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im close minded because i ask for proof from someone that says he gets a half pound from a 90 watt led consistently?We see who are little kids on this forum.


this poster made no such claim. If that is your only argument against LEDs, why not do some research and or try one, or just be quiet about them as you have NOTHING to share from experience or knowledge?


----------



## Serapis (Sep 18, 2010)

goldenone said:


> I would try this for sure if there were proof of a documented grow. I would like to see this. Very interesting. You seem very defensive which is one reason I would not take the plunge without proof. Just my 2 cents.


If you would use Google you'll find plenty of documented side by side grows....

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=160480

cost comparisons http://www.led-grow-master.com/CostComparison.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

Serapis said:


> this poster made no such claim. If that is your only argument against LEDs, why not do some research and or try one, or just be quiet about them as you have NOTHING to share from experience or knowledge?


The op made a claim saying he gets a half pound every grow from a 90 watt led.You can go back and see for yourself.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

Serapis said:


> this poster made no such claim. If that is your only argument against LEDs, why not do some research and or try one, or just be quiet about them as you have NOTHING to share from experience or knowledge?


I did research and the results came in that although they are the equivalents they still do not produce as much buds as hps.So please if you read yourself and do the research you would know that leds are good to an extent but not better than hps.I posted a couple of statements from other growers on this so once again please know what you are talking about.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

Serapis said:


> If you would use Google you'll find plenty of documented side by side grows....
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=160480
> 
> cost comparisons http://www.led-grow-master.com/CostComparison.html


 Again this is a side by side grow with a 400 mh not hps which is ideal for flowering not mh.Mh is only good for veg not to make big buds like a hps.You look like you need to do more research on the subjecty.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

tybudz said:


> I use a 2x2x5 tent with 1 of these and put out a Hp at a time depending on strain and method (sog...lst...top)


Just for you serapis.Sorry but you cant save the day with that.You need some proof.Every one growing using leds admits that hps will produce heavier buds.The ones that i asked admitted it.


----------



## Spoc (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm one of the guys that sent tybudz a pm and a couple things didn't add up. In one thread, tybudz eludes to using led for space issues and a wife that won't let you cut holes in the wall. Sounds believable. I ask him about these LEDs and he replies that he bought 20 of these LEDs for a commercial operation but a bunch of kids ruined the grow because they wouldn't listen. He then tells me he has 8 units left but doesn't know the manufacturer. A couple days later he sends me the link to HTG. Now everybody knows HTG and the fact you couldn't recall the name screams volumes. It's my guess that you are unloading these outdated units from HTG. Come on.. you put down a very reputable LED supplier in ProSource. They are pioneers in LED technology and have proof to back it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

Spoc said:


> I'm one of the guys that sent tybudz a pm and a couple things didn't add up. In one thread, tybudz eludes to using led for space issues and a wife that won't let you cut holes in the wall. Sounds believable. I ask him about these LEDs and he replies that he bought 20 of these LEDs for a commercial operation but a bunch of kids ruined the grow because they wouldn't listen. He then tells me he has 8 units left but doesn't know the manufacturer. A couple days later he sends me the link to HTG. Now everybody knows HTG and the fact you couldn't recall the name screams volumes. It's my guess that you are unloading these outdated units from HTG. Come on.. you put down a very reputable LED supplier in ProSource. They are pioneers in LED technology and have proof to back it.


 Trust me i know.Nothing he said added up.The whole thing started up when he said he gets a half pound everytime with a 90 watt led.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 19, 2010)

What about my flashlight grow?


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 19, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> What about my flashlight grow?


This Tesla coil - plasma discharge flashlight sounds neato.... but most folks are turned off by the $5,000 price point.


----------



## Serapis (Sep 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dude and nobody seen no pics of a half pound from a 90 watt led yet.So yeah i call bs all the way until its proven.Ive seen a 1/2 pound come from a 400 a pound from a 600.Ive seen a autoflower yield close to 2 ounces under a 600 when breakneck used 600 watts of led and only got 23 grams dried so if that is not an example what is?


Where in this post is a claim that a 90W UFO produced a half pound? I missed it....


----------



## Serapis (Sep 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I did research and the results came in that although they are the equivalents they still do not produce as much buds as hps.So please if you read yourself and do the research you would know that leds are good to an extent but not better than hps.I posted a couple of statements from other growers on this so once again please know what you are talking about.


I do know that a 205 W LED system produced one gram per watt when a 400W MH lamp produced only 0.69 grams per watt. LED was 203 grams dried and hid was 268 grams dried. Sure the hid produced more, it used 195W more than the LED did. Had it been 400W LED and 400W HID, the LED would have blown the HID away.

Why do we get to see comparison grows of a 90W vs a 400W hid lamp? Of course the 400W is going to produce more bud, it's kicking 310W more than the UFO, it sure better produce more. How about 5 UFO's against a 400w HID lamp? The LED would kick it's ass.

Also your claim that LED buds are lighter or less dense couldn't be further from the truth. Many LED growers have reported denser buds with a higher potency, including High Times Magazine.

*Quoted from High Times Magazine:*

_May 24th, 2009_

_In three separate trials, a high-powered LED (prototypes of HID Hut&#8217;s UFO) was run in side-by-side experiments &#8211; once against a 400-watt MH bulb, once against a 400-watt HPS bulb, and once against a 600-watt HPS bulb. These trials used exactly the same conditions on both sides of the fence. The plants were cuttings taken from a single mother; the medium and grow systems were the same; and the nutrients and atmospheric conditions were kept identical. The only variable was the lamp provided. And, as usual, the results varied.

In Trial A, the clones were placed in a three-by-six-foot box that was divided evenly in half. An ebb-and-flow table on each side shared the same grow medium and reservoir. In the end, the LED lamp yielded 12% more than its counterpart, the 400-watt MH.

In Trial B, similar systems again pitted the UFO against a 400-watt HPS, only this time the LED side took an extra week to finish. Some concern arose over stretching, as the clone grew to touch the UFO. This resulted in a decision to increase the blue diodes in a second prototype, and it may lead to an increase in wavelength for the red diodes, according to the manufacturer. In the end, the LED side yielded 5% less than the HPS side did.

However, it was reported in Trial B that there were markedly different potencies, with the LED plant producing much more resin. Speculation exists that the shortage of wavelengths aided in this process, as abnormal stresses have been known to increase the production of resin glands. Final calculations taking into consideration the extra week of flowering time on the LED side found that in terms of grams yielded per kilowatt hour (KwH) consumed, the HPS yield was one-fourth that of the LED side.

In Trial C, the grower found similarities to both previous trials. While the LED yielded less than its counterpart, this test pushed the limits of the LED by pitting it against a stronger 600-watt HPS bulb. Resin production on this Cali-O strain was up after just four weeks of flowering, but in the end, the yield was around 20% less. However, the grower did note that the amount of money saved in electric costs compared against the costs of the 600-watt HPS was almost enough to offset the profits lost on yield. An interesting side note in this trial was that the plant on the LED side needed considerably less watering than the plant on the HPS side. It is possible that this is due to lower surface temperatures in the soil medium, or because the plant wasn&#8217;t driven as hard and thus drank less.

Anyway you slice it, this one&#8217;s a real mind-bender. Given the possibilities for vast improvements down the line, the LED revolution could very well be underway already. Will the LED Zeppelin (or the UFO) take off and change the world? For the present, things are certainly looking up.
_

This info was provided to Whyteberry in the past and his only response was "where is the proof?" Apparently he doesn't deem High Times as a reliable source of information.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Who cares people!!!!!????? Tybudz left this alone a while ago and you lot are still flogging dead horses. move on!!


----------



## Serapis (Sep 19, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> Who cares people!!!!!????? Tybudz left this alone a while ago and you lot are still flogging dead horses. move on!!


LOL.... The debate over LED lights is hardly a dead horse.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Serapis said:


> LOL.... The debate over LED lights is hardly a dead horse.


I believe in LED as much as you might Serapis and I want them to work as well, but flogging of a dead horse refers to this thread, I have been thinking that a sub forum will be good to discuss LED but not on this one here. This thread is polluted mate and you will not do LED any justice in here.


----------



## spandy (Sep 19, 2010)

Why do people think they can post shit on the internet, claim it as "truth" but then tell everyone that it's not up for debate? What are you, a mormon?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I do know that a 205 W LED system produced one gram per watt when a 400W MH lamp produced only 0.69 grams per watt. LED was 203 grams dried and hid was 268 grams dried. Sure the hid produced more, it used 195W more than the LED did. Had it been 400W LED and 400W HID, the LED would have blown the HID away.
> 
> Why do we get to see comparison grows of a 90W vs a 400W hid lamp? Of course the 400W is going to produce more bud, it's kicking 310W more than the UFO, it sure better produce more. How about 5 UFO's against a 400w HID lamp? The LED would kick it's ass.
> 
> ...


 Even in this quote it says it beats the mh but when it comes to hps hps out yields it like i said.The only thing they say it beats it at is kwh usage.Damn you sound like a little kid pulling up shit to no defense..Im not worried about the electrical bill thats not the debate and if it is your debate then you are arguing for no reason..So please if you have proof FIRST HAND not someone elses grow. show some not high times because it clearly stated the only thing thats better about led is the cheaper bill at the end of the month.Plenty of grows with hps get 1 gram per watt or over so please show more as in matter of fact show yours.You did not finish a grow yet so shut the fuck up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2010)

Serapis said:


> LOL.... The debate over LED lights is hardly a dead horse.


And it will never be until the proof is there until then it will always be a debate.Again keep your mouth in your thread because if you dont want a debate dont cause 1..
Then trying to call me names is just going to make me respond even more


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Sep 19, 2010)

wow 12 pages in less then two days all about led tech thats out of date and doesn't work


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> wow 12 pages in less then two days all about led tech thats out of date and doesn't work


Tell that to the die hard led users who cannot back up the claim with first hand proof.They use other people grows to say led is the best.WHATEVER


----------



## falls (Sep 19, 2010)

I am posting here because I do use LEDS. I DO NOT support this random idiot whos posting his website and shit, BUT I do want to aid in the knowledge of LED's. I bought mine from the same site as these here:

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/115430-growledhydro-com-180w-super-lemon-haze-grow-lots-pics.html

That link is a link to a 180w LED in a 2x2 tent with ONE plant. you can lookup the information for yourself, but I bought that same 180w and I have 4 plants under it now. I will add a 90w later on, but for now they seem to be fine with the 180w (im in a 2x2 area) The light footprint of the 180w is something like 2.5ftx2.5ft OR 3x3, I don't remember, but the site that sells the LED's says so for those wondering. I am in NO WAY affiliated with any LED company so I will not be advertising anything. You can follow my grow if you'd like or go check out that one I linked above, they will say where the got the lights in them. 

Here is my grow journal if you want to follow along:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/367901-blue-mystic-bubblicious-slh-triple.html

I just implemented my 180w 2 days ago and before that they were only under a 90w UFO. They were doing just OK under the 90w (4 plants) but they fit wonderfully under this 180w at the size they are, so they are loving it. 

If my thoughts are all over, its because I was trying to type this as quick as possible, I gotta run to the library. Hope I'm helping.. lol

P.S.***** I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS GUYS LIGHTS AND IN NO WAY AM I AGREEING WITH WHAT HE SAYS. JUST SHOWING SOME LED GROWS ****


----------



## green.budz (Sep 19, 2010)

led's lighting my produce +
led's lighting my weed -
stop using a shitty replacement for HID lighting . if you want to grow weed under a different kind of light , clench a mag light between your ass cheaks and stand over your plant .(spin for better penetration )
leds have a long long way to go watt/spectrum/frequency/cost before theyll be viable . If you wanna drop money on a technology thats in its infancy (per application) feel free .Just stop trying to sucker others into buying a big lightbright that produces sub par results time and time again .


----------



## falls (Sep 19, 2010)

green.budz said:


> led's lighting my produce +
> led's lighting my weed -
> stop using a shitty replacement for HID lighting . if you want to grow weed under a different kind of light , clench a mag light between your ass cheaks and stand over your plant .(spin for better penetration )
> leds have a long long way to go watt/spectrum/frequency/cost before theyll be viable . If you wanna drop money on a technology thats in its infancy (per application) feel free .Just stop trying to sucker others into buying a big lightbright that produces sub par results time and time again .


I don't know where you're getting your information, but I can link you to a few different grows with the LED's from the same site as mine who have produced GREAT results. I'm not here to try and say a 90w led will produce as much as 400w HID because thats absurd. The problem with the LED advertisements is they try to compare 90w LED to 400w HID in which case they are retarded. Maybe 2/3 or 3/4 LED wattage to HID wattage is more like it. You can disagree, I don't care, but don't be so one sided. LED's can work well with the proper money spent on them. ;D


----------



## green.budz (Sep 19, 2010)

if you had a 400w led it would be the size of a houses roof .... and it would be a "prototype" like all of them listed in the test . (did you know magazines make $ when they push shit ) sigh ...


----------



## Serapis (Sep 19, 2010)

green.budz said:


> if you had a 400w led it would be the size of a houses roof .... and it would be a "prototype" like all of them listed in the test . (did you know magazines make $ when they push shit ) sigh ...


????? Is this your formal argument?


----------



## falls (Sep 19, 2010)

green.budz said:


> if you had a 400w led it would be the size of a houses roof .... and it would be a "prototype" like all of them listed in the test . (did you know magazines make $ when they push shit ) sigh ...


what the hell are you talking about? i have a 180w LED panel and its 19" x 13" x 2.5". 

The same website is selling a 600w LED and its measurements are 34" x 13" x 2.5"

and for people who have the most minuscule mental capacity like the person i'm quoting, this is inches.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

Serapis said:


> ????? Is this your formal argument?


Are you still here?Go back to your thread your arguement is useless you have not even finished a grow.


----------



## green.budz (Sep 20, 2010)

plus it makes you see all orange n shuuyt i ono .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

Serapis said:


> ????? Is this your formal argument?


As in matter a fact where is your formal proof???


----------



## spandy (Sep 20, 2010)

My cock is the biggest.

Seriously guys....what the fuck?


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread I created so people can post info on whether LED does do the job...lets be more evaluating rather than argue..........

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/368559-led-grows-people-interested-them.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> This thread I created so people can post info on whether LED does do the job...lets be more evaluating rather than argue..........
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/368559-led-grows-people-interested-them.html


Thats cool.But are you comparing or just seeing if leds can do a good job.Of course led lights can grow bud.But my whole point was to see if the led can do better than hps due to manufacturers claims like the 90 watt led being the same as a 400 watt or so on and so forth.I dont see videos of that and like you said any grow like that,That ive seen has not been finished or answered.
I spoke with breakneck and i will be getting a 90 watt real soon.
But im still sold that hps will out yield it.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats cool.But are you comparing or just seeing if leds can do a good job.Of course led lights can grow bud.But my whole point was to see if the led can do better than hps due to manufacturers claims like the 90 watt led being the same as a 400 watt or so on and so forth.I dont see videos of that and like you said any grow like that,That ive seen has not been finished or answered.
> I spoke with breakneck and i will be getting a 90 watt real soon.
> But im still sold that hps will out yield it.


If you read my first post it would be very clear what the point of it was WBW. As far as I am concerned, it's not a contest!! I just want a platform for people to "kiss and tell" so to speak. A lot of claims are made and we should see if this is true. I personally think whoever thought it would be a good idea to compare them was shooting himself in the foot. In other words they come in from a different angle.

The big question is, can they produce the same sort of buds that are expected??? and that is what the thread is all about. 

Most of us whether for or against have no real world LED experience but I know one thing.....I have seen videos that produced very healthy yields so lets try to dismiss the myths. 

I would also like to state this.......it was tybudz that stated he could grow more with a 90W UFO than a 400W HPS, NOT the manufacturer so you need to be very accurate with what you say, otherwise you are no better than him and would merely add to the hype and hysteria.

Lets for once try to be much more factual and thorough about this debate.

Now stop looking at this crap thread and add input to the other one, you can even add videos where HPS blow LED out of the water, the thread is not a proponent of LED. The debate has to be from both sides.

Oh and the comment about not seeing finished results is very common and a shame, and that is why it is so important that we post finished product.


----------



## falls (Sep 20, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats cool.But are you comparing or just seeing if leds can do a good job.Of course led lights can grow bud.But my whole point was to see if the led can do better than hps due to manufacturers claims like the 90 watt led being the same as a 400 watt or so on and so forth.I dont see videos of that and like you said any grow like that,That ive seen has not been finished or answered.
> I spoke with breakneck and i will be getting a 90 watt real soon.
> But im still sold that hps will out yield it.


just saying, you WILL NOT get a yield with a 90w on more then 1 plant compareable to a 400w. get more watts of LED if you want to not waste your time. ask any of the "real" dealers and they won't boast about the nonsense 90w to 400w comparison


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> If you read my first post it would be very clear what the point of it was WBW. As far as I am concerned, it's not a contest!! I just want a platform for people to "kiss and tell" so to speak. A lot of claims are made and we should see if this is true. I personally think whoever thought it would be a good idea to compare them was shooting himself in the foot. In other words they come in from a different angle.
> 
> The big question is, can they produce the same sort of buds that are expected??? and that is what the thread is all about.
> 
> ...


 Okay i got you now.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

tybudz said:


> THIS IS NOT AN LED BASHING PARTY. ITS NOT A DEBATE. IF YOU DONT WANT LED DONT POST PLEASE!! Also, there is nothing to debate, it's been proven that you can grow bud that rivals that of CFL grows with LEDs.
> 
> thank you


If this is not a debate, why the fuck are you posting here? This forum isn't for advertisements.

Unless you can tell me what brand/model LED's you're using (they better not be some chinese no-name brand), i bet this LED light is garbage just like the others. Having the right spectrum is important, but having high-powered LED's is just as important as well.

LED's are coming close to producing more lumens/watt than HPS, such as the cree XP-G which IIRC is 140 lumen/watt.

I just haven't seen it used in any LED grow lights yet cus these manufacturers are cheap scum and use LEDs that produce only 80 lumen/watt or less.


----------



## vertise (Sep 20, 2010)

Fact bears eat beets


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

btw where the fuck is the link / proof?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

I think tybudz left or started another account under a different name so he wont be noticed for his lies.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

extremist2sk said:


> you guys need to chill out havent you read what he says? All the other LED's are fake and not the right spectrum!! thats like putting a cfl under a 400watt hood and saying its a 400watt HPS. We need to test out this new product and see whats up and stop bashing


is that sarcasm? lol, why don't you use your money and test it out.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

tybudz said:


> what dont you get !! PEOPLE ON RIU ASKED ME WHAT I USE.... so i posted WHAT I USE.. fuck people. thats it. no debate. i dont care. let it be know because of people like wbw that cannot just go on with there life that you will loose people from RIU. go start a thread on how HID is better the LED or start a debate somewhere else !!!! I came here to help others out. I have helped quite a few since the month I have been here.
> 
> so i dont want to post pics. go on. im not here to defend LED im not here to sell them . i dont make them nor do i work for them.
> 
> ...


if you don't have pictures or a grow journal, why would anyone give a fuck what you use? stop lying


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

*btw here's the proof for anyone still on about this stupid ass debate, all you had to do was do a fuckin google search, it's the first result (marijuana LED)

http://www.ledgrow.eu/

the guy got .63gram/watt or somethin.

I don't know how you would get half a pound with 80 watts. Maybe stick a bunch of plants under those LEDs or veg for a long time or something.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

closed.


----------

